# Buckeye Vintage Scooter Meet- September 3, 4, 5, Thurs, Fri, Sat. 2015- Portland, IN



## kcscoot (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey All!
     Don't forget the Buckeye Vintage Scooter Meet held at the Jay County Fairgrounds in Portland, IN. ( Meet not affiliated with any other club). Bring your bikes or extra parts to buy/sell/trade- or just fool around like the rest of us guys and gals, as we enjoy one more chance to have fun before putting our bikes away.  Food available on grounds and vendors include Arcadia Cushman and Memory Lane Classics.  
     Any and all Makes of Scooters, Whizzers, Bicycles and any other type of vintage 2 & 3-Wheelers are welcome.  Prior Camping on grounds @ $ 15.00 per night-payable to fairgrounds) and Show Camping at $35.00 for two nights.  Public Admission at gate $ 3.00 per day, per person-Children under 12-Free.  Vending without camping  $ 15.00 per day.    

For Information Contact:
Linus   419-586-2894
Barb    567-644-6270
Terry   260-726-9892
Greg    913-207-1388  or email - kcscoot@kc.rr.com


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll be there ! Anyone else going? -----


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2015)

Buckeye?  Sounds more line an Ohio meet. Is this put on by the same people that use to put on the Bucyrus Ohio Scooter meet? That was always a good one.


----------



## kcscoot (Aug 30, 2015)

The Buckeye Meet started in 2011 in Celina, OH to fill the void left after the Bucyrus meet folded and due to a fairgrounds mix-up, the same site was unavailable for year two.  They held it at the Jay County Fairgrounds in Portland, IN and attendees voted to keep it there.  The attendance has pretty much doubled year-over-year and last year there were about 125 at the FREE dinner on Friday night.
  Like the Vintage meet, all are welcome and there will be lots of things to buy & sell.  There are always great rides, although they are informal.  Hope to see all Caber's who are able to attend.  Look me up........Greg at (913) 207-1388.


----------

